# rotaugen oder barsche züchten?



## Besorger (12. Juni 2010)

hat einer vll erfahrung mit rotaugen oder barschen im aqurium also die flussbarsche?? wollte mir evtl  köfis züchten   oder ein kleinen wels auf ziehen 


würde das gehen????eig gesehn schon oder


----------



## Tobi94 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: rotaugen oder barsche züchten?*

Das wichtigste ist die Temperaturveränderung...
d.h. die Fische brauchen einen Winter, der auch Kalt ist (so um die 5°C Wassertemperatur höchstens).
Und dann muss es auch wieder warm werden, damit sie "in Stimmung" kommen 
Ach ja: Außerdem sollte das Becken groß genug sein...


----------



## erT (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: rotaugen oder barsche züchten?*

Es gibt doch von fast jeder Fischart auch eine aquariengeeignete Züchtung.
Ob das nun kleine Mollies/Guppies sind, oder Hechte und Barsche. 
Meist werden diese nicht so groß wie ihre heimischen Artgenossen und fühlen sich dazu noch in normal beheiztem Aquariumwasser wohl.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: rotaugen oder barsche züchten?*



Besorger schrieb:


> hat einer vll erfahrung mit rotaugen oder barschen im aqurium also die flussbarsche?? wollte mir evtl  köfis züchten   oder ein kleinen wels auf ziehen
> 
> 
> würde das gehen????eig gesehn schon oder



Köfis im Aquarium halten, ist kein Thema, sehr praktisch vorallem.
Jetzt zur Hecht- Zander- Aal- Forellensaison habe ich immer 20- 30 Rotaugen im Aquarium schwimmen(Größe 5cm- 10cm).
Züchten ist allerdings Blödsinn, zu schwierig, zu viel Akt im Verhältnis zum Nutzen.
Mit einmal Senken gehen, hast du normalerweise alle Köfis, die du brauchst, in kürzester Zeit. Ein paar verangelst du gleich, der Rest wandert ins Aquarium.
Alles andere erscheint mir unsinnig.


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: rotaugen oder barsche züchten?*

HI,
Wie schon gesagt. Köfis halten ist kein problem. Im Aquarium zu züchten !!fast!! unmöglich.
Auf jeden Fall sollte das AQ drausen stehen und nicht beheizt werden.
Im Winter ist es schwieriger, da es gefrieren kann. Doch im Winter braucht man ja auch meist keine Köfis.

Das AQ sollte auf jeden Fall groß genug sein.  > 200 Liter

Hast du nen Teich? da wäre es kein problem sie zu züchten..


----------



## Tobi94 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: rotaugen oder barsche züchten?*



erT schrieb:


> Es gibt doch von fast jeder Fischart auch eine aquariengeeignete Züchtung.
> Ob das nun kleine Mollies/Guppies sind, oder Hechte und Barsche.
> Meist werden diese nicht so groß wie ihre heimischen Artgenossen und fühlen sich dazu noch in normal beheiztem Aquariumwasser wohl.


 Klar, aber es geht ja ums Züchten, sprich Vermehren, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.
Und das tun heimische Fische nur im Frühjar, wenn sie einen Winter hatten...

@TE: Geh doch einfach mal in ein Zoogeschäft, die beraten dich bestimmt...


----------



## Meister Lampe (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: rotaugen oder barsche züchten?*

Du kannst auch eine Regentonne vergraben und als Gartenteich nutzen. Das ist schön tief. Im Winter friert das Ding nie bis runter zu und im Sommer haben es die Fische am Boden kühl. Musst halt genügend Schwimmpflanzen mit so komischen Wurzeln haben und ein paar Äste reinhengen. Damit die ableichen können. Eine Regentonne ist übrigens billiger als ein Teich oder Aquarium. und schön groß


----------



## Besorger (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: rotaugen oder barsche züchten?*

richtig das züchten is damit ich nich immer welche fangen muss  aber das hab ich auch schon gedacht das man das garnich hinbekommt! hmm hauptsache ich kann sie schon mal halten


----------



## FisherMan66 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: rotaugen oder barsche züchten?*



Besorger schrieb:


> richtig das züchten is damit ich nich immer welche fangen muss  aber das hab ich auch schon gedacht das man das garnich hinbekommt! hmm hauptsache ich kann sie schon mal halten


 
Vielleicht solltest Du erst einmal daran denken, dass es nicht die Fische in KöFi-Größe sind die sich fortpflanzen, sondern die im laichfähigen Alter. Die sind dann meist größer als Deine gewünschten KöFis.


----------



## Besorger (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: rotaugen oder barsche züchten?*

warum waller köfis sind doch groß


----------



## Tobi94 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: rotaugen oder barsche züchten?*



Besorger schrieb:


> warum waller köfis sind doch groß


 Klar, aber wenn du die Großen verangelst, kannste erstmal ne Jahr auf Nachwuchs warten...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: rotaugen oder barsche züchten?*

Also die Sache mit dem Züchten kannst du getrost abhaken, vergiss es einfach,|rolleyes der Aufwand wäre immens und stünde in keinem Verhältnis zu dem, den du hast, wenn du alle paar Wochen oder Monate, ne Senke benutzt und die Köfis im Aquarium bevorratest.
Ich habe wenig Arbeit mit meinen Rotaugen im Aquarium, sie fressen Goldfischflockenfutter aus dem Aldi, behalten ihre Größe und ich habe immer nen Vorrat, wenn ich spontan angeln gehen will und welche brauche. Was will man mehr?|kopfkrat#c


----------



## KawangA (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: rotaugen oder barsche züchten?*



Meister Lampe schrieb:


> Du kannst auch eine Regentonne vergraben und als Gartenteich nutzen. Das ist schön tief. Im Winter friert das Ding nie bis runter zu und im Sommer haben es die Fische am Boden kühl. Musst halt genügend Schwimmpflanzen mit so komischen Wurzeln haben und ein paar Äste reinhengen. Damit die ableichen können. Eine Regentonne ist übrigens billiger als ein Teich oder Aquarium. und schön groß



Eine Regentonne ist zu klein und außerdem nicht Artgerecht. Ist nichts anderes als ein großes Goldfischglas. Ich denke du brauchst einen Teich um Rotaugen zum ablaichen zubewegen. Sind Sie Paarlaicher oder laichen sie im Schwarm, das alles muss beachtet werden. Flussbarsch zu züchten denke ich ist nicht einfach. Ganz zuschweigen ein Paar zubekommen das auch miteinander harmoniert.
Ich denke das ist ein sehr komplexes Thema ist wo man tiefer  	Recherchieren muss.
Wenn man Nachwuchs hat brauch man gleich nach dem dem der Dottersack der kleinen aufgebraucht ist das richtige Futter. Ansonsten war es das.
Ja ein sehr großes Thema. Viel Erfolg !


----------



## Besorger (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: rotaugen oder barsche züchten?*

ich such bald erstmal nen min 200l becken


----------



## archie01 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: rotaugen oder barsche züchten?*



Besorger schrieb:


> ich such bald erstmal nen min 200l becken



  Hallo Für Waller- KöFis reicht das leider nicht , ein Aquarium mit 2Meter Kantenlänge sollte es schon sein , besser ein kleiner Gartenteich. 200L für Fische ab 20 cm reichen sicherlich nicht für eine längere Haltung.   Gruß Archie  PS Kauf dir einen IBC Container , der ist gebraucht preiswert und eignet sich hervorragend dazu ( 1000L für ca 40€)...


----------



## Meister Lampe (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: rotaugen oder barsche züchten?*

Also ich würde die auch nur als Vorrat hältern (wenn überhaupt). Züchten dauert zu lange. Außerdem kommt es schnell mal zu einer Krankheit bei den Fischen. Und diese würdest du in das Gewässer einbringen. Dann wars das dort mit Fischen.


----------

